# WTB: Seagate ST3500620AS PCB



## linkin

I have a customer with a firmware bricked ST3500620AS drive. I tried getting a CA-42 cable and whatnot to fix it but it just doesn't work for me cause I'm on a 64-bit system. So if anyone has a ST3500620AS lying around, or a similar, compatible model (this drive is 500GB/7200RPM/16MB) I'd love to buy it or just the PCB off of you. The customer, in his stupidity, didn't have data saved in multiple places. And I don't wanna tell him it's gone forever or have to take it to an expensive data recovery place.


----------



## Troncoso

Wow....That's exactly what I have. I would have had one for you cause I had 2, but I had to rma one, and at the time there were none available so I just got a refund. Now I only have 1 and I'm using it....sorry mate.


----------



## linkin

Troncoso said:


> Wow....That's exactly what I have. I would have had one for you cause I had 2, but I had to rma one, and at the time there were none available so I just got a refund. Now I only have 1 and I'm using it....sorry mate.



No problem, if you ever upgrade to another drive, keep it for me :good:


----------



## bomberboysk

If you have any copies of a 32bit OS around you could try running a VM, just a thought.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I've got a re-certified ST3500320AS 500GB 7200RPM. Original one bricked on me as well and they sent me the same model (re-certified) as a replacement. Don't know if this one would be compatible or not.

Shipping to Aus might be a big killer though.


----------



## linkin

bomberboysk said:


> If you have any copies of a 32bit OS around you could try running a VM, just a thought.



Thanks. I might bring it to TAFE and try that as they still run XP and we do virtual machines.



voyagerfan99 said:


> I've got a re-certified ST3500320AS 500GB 7200RPM. Original one bricked on me as well and they sent me the same model (re-certified) as a replacement. Don't know if this one would be compatible or not.
> 
> Shipping to Aus might be a big killer though.



16MB of cache? or less? I'm pretty sure they need to have exactly the same specs.


----------



## voyagerfan99

linkin said:


> 16MB of cache? or less? I'm pretty sure they need to have exactly the same specs.



Just checked. It's 32MB. Sorry.


----------



## linkin

Well thanks anyway. I guess this guy is going to have to guy without his data. Not my fault he never did backups.


----------



## bomberboysk

linkin said:


> 16MB of cache? or less? I'm pretty sure they need to have exactly the same specs.


For data recovery, you'll need exactly the same revisions,models, and preferably the same firmware as the drive being recovered.


----------

